# BMX Micro Mini 18x1" tyre options



## Mako74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi

I bought my son a Haro Micro Mini. It runs on 18" Sun Assault rims and 18x1" Primo Slic tyres.

I'd like to swap the OEM tyres with something a bit more wider or at least something with a bit more grip, like 18x1.125" or even 8x1.5". I've searched the web and get confusing information.

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/bmx-mini-micro-mini-475553-2.html

Seems that the only options are

Schwalbe Stelvio 28-355 18x1.125"
Schwalbe Kojak 32-355 18x1.25"
Schwalbe Marathon Racer 18x1.5"

But they seem to be unusable on the OEM rim.

Are there any other options?

Thanks' in advance!


----------



## Jordan300 (Jul 26, 2008)

I ran into this same problem, I didn't find anything either. I sent a few emails to Kenda and continental but no luck.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Primo slic is the only option


----------



## Mako74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Apparently the OEM tyre bead diameter is 400mm. The only option I've found is Raleigh Record (18 x 1 3/8 (ETRTO 37-400).


----------



## rdblatch (Jun 6, 2008)

Mako74 said:


> Apparently the OEM tyre bead diameter is 400mm. The only option I've found is Raleigh Record (18 x 1 3/8 (ETRTO 37-400).


Have you actually tried these tires with that rim? I just bought a 2009 Redline Proline Micro and I'm trying to understand the tire options. The rims are Sun M13II 18 x 1. Thanks.


----------



## DLMKA (Aug 23, 2007)

I bought my son a Redline micro mini a few years ago and took it back the next day in exchange for the mini. I didn't realize it had 18" rims until I got it home. He grew out of the mini, upgraded to a Junior and this summer went to a 13" frame 26" wheel MTB. I have other kids that ride the BMX bikes still but none have shown interest in racing BMX.


----------



## successservice (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone I am looking for the Sun Assault 18 x 1 inch rim. I have been trying to find it and am told it is best just to get from someone who has up graded from that original wheel

Thanks

Eric Mobley

323-440-4331


----------



## rockbronc (Sep 13, 2014)

Great Thread Here. I have also been contemplating switching the 1 3/8" tire conversion on a micro mini that is now retired as a racer but we use for the kids to ride to school. The primo slics are great tires but don't handle sand, gravel, wood chips, and wide cracks well.

Great tip Mako74 on the tires. I decided to try it out. Here is the scoop:

The Raleigh Record tires are difficult to get in the states, even hard to find a vendor that would ship them. We had a friend in London pick up a set and drop them off when they came into town.

The tire mounting was pretty straight forward other than a little tight bead, talc helped a lot to ease the process. I couldn't find presta 1 3/8" tubes locally so I just went with 18x1" and they work OK, but may not have great durability. I actually think a tubeless conversion would be the way to go, but already had tube so I didn't spend an extra $40 on the kit.

I immediately ran into a problem trying to mount the front wheel as the tire didn't clear the fork crown/steerer tube. I debated heavily if I really wanted to modify the fork, but ended up choosing to. I figure its hard to hurt the value of the bike too much since it has already been raced quite a bit and now been used as an around town bike.

My main concern about modifying the fork was whether I could do it safely without compromising the weld integrity. I determined I could and set out with an angle grinder and a metal half round file. The other concern about this is did I really want to do all this work and then have to paint the fork...seriously just to fit some bigger tires...but I dove in.

The project turned out great, and my daughter loves the new wider tires for riding. If you are up for a little project, the Raleigh tires are a nice upgrade for non hardpack racing.

I would love to hear if anyone does a tubeless conversion.

Pics are here so you can see the project


----------



## Axxis (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice work!



rockbronc said:


> Great Thread Here. I have also been contemplating switching the 1 3/8" tire conversion on a micro mini that is now retired as a racer but we use for the kids to ride to school. The primo slics are great tires but don't handle sand, gravel, wood chips, and wide cracks well.
> 
> Great tip Mako74 on the tires. I decided to try it out. Here is the scoop:
> 
> ...


----------



## Balhedron (Oct 3, 2014)

Just so people know I just ordered these tires from eBay for $65 shipped. Thank you rockbronc for the info! I've gone through 6 pairs of Primos and I'm tired of spending the money. VEE tires has an 18x1 now but they wouldn't return my emails or calls so I dong know when they'll be available.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

rockbronc- alternative way to get a bit more tire/crown clearance is to fill-in the dropout slot a bit so that the axle sits further away. Probably best way is to weld or braze the slot but you can also try affixing small metal spacers with epoxy, might hold up.


----------



## Balhedron (Oct 3, 2014)

GrayJay said:


> rockbronc- alternative way to get a bit more tire/crown clearance is to fill-in the dropout slot a bit so that the axle sits further away. Probably best way is to weld or braze the slot but you can also try affixing small metal spacers with epoxy, might hold up.


I'm giving the bike to my daughter so I was going to paint it anyway. How are those tires holding up?


----------



## cwmbike (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey man, wanted to say thank you! Pulled off a 100% copy of your project. Bought the tires on Ebay and ground down the fork. Very very pleased with the results, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharick (Nov 1, 2016)

*18 x 1 tire replaced*

first of all, thanks a lot for this forum. this is the first time I write, and my concern is about the micro mini race bikes. my little daughter who is five years old and still rides her micro mini bike. my question is about the tires. her bike uses sun assault rim 18 X 1 ISO 400 x 19 mm, tires primo slic 18 x1. and these tires are very expensive, because I must pay custom tax and shipping to Colombia. so I need to know if the Vee Tire Co. Speedster BMX Tire 18 x 1 can be used. or, I should use the Schwalbe Kojak 18 x 1.25 race guard tire instead. righ now I took the risk and bought one which I found it very cheap. please anyone inside the forum would tell me if the Schwalbe Kojak 18 x 1.25 fits the sun Assault rim 18 x 1? 
thanks a lot


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Sheldon Brown (r.i.p.)'s site has a lot of good tire size info, but not quite enough on the 18" options. . . 
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## martykent (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm a bit late to the party but found this thread as this is exactly what I wanted to do to my son's Haro.
My search for the Raleigh Record tyres was fruitless without incurring huge expense to get from the UK, however here in New Zealand the Cheng Shin Tyre company (CST tires worldwide) make the exact same tyre 18 x 1 3/8 under the code C667.
I have used the original tubes as well - the pressure in the CST tyres is 55psi max, however also discovered that Schwalbe mahe an 18" tube SV5 which fits.


----------



## brian996 (Jun 22, 2020)

martykent said:


> I'm a bit late to the party but found this thread as this is exactly what I wanted to do to my son's Haro.
> My search for the Raleigh Record tyres was fruitless without incurring huge expense to get from the UK, however here in New Zealand the Cheng Shin Tyre company (CST tires worldwide) make the exact same tyre 18 x 1 3/8 under the code C667.
> I have used the original tubes as well - the pressure in the CST tyres is 55psi max, however also discovered that Schwalbe mahe an 18" tube SV5 which fits.


Does anyone know where I can find the CST C667 tires in the usa?

Are there any other options in 2020?

Our son has gone through the rear Vee Speedster 18s on his redline in about 3 week.s


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

New tire option from Turn3. In stock right now at bmxguru.

https://www.facebook.com/turn3racing/

https://www.bmxguru.com/products/18...8-x-1-400mm-rims?_pos=72&_sid=3298d2add&_ss=r


----------



## brian996 (Jun 22, 2020)

kabayan said:


> New tire option from Turn3. In stock right now at bmxguru.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/turn3racing/
> 
> https://www.bmxguru.com/products/18...8-x-1-400mm-rims?_pos=72&_sid=3298d2add&_ss=r


Thanks for the update. This is an option that I actually took advantage of.

Three observations with my experience in using them with a 2020 Redline Micro:

1. You will still need to grind the center of the fork down about 1/2 inch to gain enough clearance for the center of the tire, as these are almost 19in in diameter once mounted and filled.

2. They are extremely difficult to mount to the rim. After breaking my back trying, I took them to the local trek dealer who gave up after 30 minutes and breaking 2 of his tire levers. He just handed me back 2 half mounted tire / rims. I was able to get them mounted with the help of my local track parts dealer. He has something called a tire bead jack that finally got them on, but it still wasn't without a lot of time and pain. (https://www.jensonusa.com/Kool-Stop-Tire-Bead-Jack-With-Handle)

3. They are extremely heavy compared to the stock 18 x 1 Vee Speedsters. (about 1/2 pound more each) My 3 year old immediatly started going noticibly slower, so I went back to the Vee after about a month. I did need to cut the wire bead on the Turn3 before the tire could be removed, there was no other option. Chaning a flat would defintely mean replacing tire as well.

In the end it was a terrible experience for me, and wasn't at all worth the trouble. Yours may differ.

On the plus side, they are extremely duable, and provide a lot of added protection for the rim.

The real solve was just moving to a micro frame with 20in tires.


----------

